# Front bumper brackets for a german license plate



## kaismaeel2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just wondering where to get a front bumper bracket for a german license plate?! I acquired those with my first ED, and as you guys know, you have to leave the license plates on when you drop it off for shipping (Wish I was able to just snatch those nice OEM brackets away before drop off). When the car was delivered to the dealership, they just drilled two holes and directly mounted the plate onto the front bumper (not the best solution). 

Now I have another 2008 535i and an extra german license plate, and really do not want to drill into the front bumper. Any thoughts?


----------



## kaismaeel2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Found this*

http://www.bavauto.com/ has Zoll plates with the "mounting frame".

"European Zoll License Plate -Random, includes mounting frame " part # GP 520 Z. Not sure if that mounting frame is really what I am looking for. Will call them in the morning.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

Just to clarify... is the bracket you mention one that DOESN'T require drilling into the bumper? 

That would be our preference as front plates aren't required in our state and I'd hate to have holes in the bumper because of the Euro delivery.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

On my European delivery last summer, the license plate was mounted with double sided tape. I'm not aware of any brackets that don't require drilling.

I ordered a European plate through Jlevisw.com that matches my custom Colorado plate:

http://www.jlevistreetwerks.com/p17...Frame-(Choose-Your-Caption)/product_info.html

I also ordered a mounting bracket from Garry Romani at Newport BMW and had it painted to match my car which is what is shown in the picture below.










I do have two of the standard black European license plate mounting plates. If anyone would like them, I can send them out for the price of shipping.


----------



## kaismaeel2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

wolfgang0524 said:


> On my European delivery last summer, the license plate was mounted with double sided tape. I'm not aware of any brackets that don't require drilling.
> 
> I ordered a European plate through Jlevisw.com that matches my custom Colorado plate:
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I am not aware of any brackets that do not require drilling either.

I have the plates, I just need the mounting bracket. My car was originally licensed in California, so the front bumper was already drilled into. Won't hurt much more to do it again.

If what you have is the bracket that fits the ED Zoll plates, I would appreciate it. I will pay for shipping and then have my dealer get it painted. That would be awesome. PM me.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

kaismaeel2000 said:


> I agree with you, I am not aware of any brackets that do not require drilling either.
> 
> I have the plates, I just need the mounting bracket. My car was originally licensed in California, so the front bumper was already drilled into. Won't hurt much more to do it again.
> 
> If what you have is the bracket that fits the ED Zoll plates, I would appreciate it. I will pay for shipping and then have my dealer get it painted. That would be awesome. PM me.


PM'd


----------

